# Partager des achats sur l'App Store/iTunes Store



## chatisis (10 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un compte Apple avec lequel j'ai acheté des applications sur iTunes Store et sur App Store. Mon fils qui n'habite pas avec nous a aussi un compte personnel avec lequel il a acheté des apps installées sur sa machine.

Ma question : Est-il possible de lui passer des apps que moi j'ai achetées et si oui comment faire ?

Merci


----------



## Gabinio54 (17 Juin 2012)

Salut, c'est très simple, tu as juste à lui passer ton mot de passe et il pourra les télécharger!


----------



## kagou (2 Juillet 2012)

Gabinio54 a dit:


> Salut, c'est très simple, tu as juste à lui passer ton mot de passe et il pourra les télécharger!



Ouch tu peux préciser la méthode ?

Il a déjà un compte itunes, comment peut il faire pour ce connecter sur un autre compte itunes aves le mot de passe et ajouter les applications sur son iBidule ?


----------



## j.pierron (2 Juillet 2012)

pas la peine, plus de DRM sur les mp3, tu copies directement sur une clef USB,par exemple
le fichier est tagé, ton id apple sera visible, pour les traçages sur les réseaux illégaux

seul les mp4 restent protégés

tu regardes le fichier,si m4p et un cadenas, c'est protégé
une exception, tout les fichiers achetés avant le passage au libre restent protégés, me souvient plus la date
cela ce gère par iTunes Plus, dans ton espace client
pas gratuit, 0,30cts le morceaux


----------



## Gwen (2 Juillet 2012)

L'iTunes Store ne vend pas de MP3. Ce sont tous des MP4. En 128kbps pour les protégés et en 192 pour les non protégés.


----------



## j.pierron (2 Juillet 2012)

Toute mes excuses, j'ai écrit mp3, à cause des mauvaises habitudes

Ça ne change rien aux histoire de protections
Les chansons ne sont plus protégées
Les vidéos le sont

Mais le sujet c'était pour les applications
Je crois que c'est pareil
Les applications payantes ne sont pas partageables
Les gratuites, elles sont gratuites, pas besoin

Attention aux changement de compte sur les iBibulles
Limitées en nombre et en temps
À voir sur le site Apple


----------

